# Help with Ryzen build



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello, I will be building a new computer and I would need a little help.

I got really confused with few builds so I got all lost and closed all my tabs and came here for help from ground up.

So the build will be AMD Ryzen with the budget of about $1.5k. Would perfer RX 580 as GPU


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you sure you want do go with Ryzen?

What will you be doing with the PC?


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Well I think so...my friend said he wants the AMD build, so the Ryzen is the best now isnt it?

Mainly for gaming..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> Well I think so...my friend said he wants the AMD build, so the Ryzen is the best now isnt it?


It's a hyped topic for sure, but the "best thing", I wouldn't agree.

What type of gaming? Any VR plans?


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> It's a hyped topic for sure, but the "best thing", I wouldn't agree.
> 
> What type of gaming? Any VR plans?


Well I was thinking about Ryzen 1700x...

High end gaming, mainly new games and no VR plans really..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Something like this then:

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/XRL7Fd


----------

